# [ 2015 ] King's Land or Kohala Suites - your opinion



## klpca (Mar 26, 2015)

Which would you choose and (briefly) why? It will most likely be two active couples. We're not really pool people so we'll be either driving to a beach or hiking. The unit will be used primarily as a base.

We stayed at the Bay Club last November (loved it!) but we're subject to the  1-4 rule so I'm trying to figure out our next best option.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 27, 2015)

Kings Land hands down.


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Mar 27, 2015)

What is the 1-4 rule?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

Sandy,
If pool is not a concern, would you still choose KL? I thought KS' units are a bit larger.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

ldzierzanowski said:


> What is the 1-4 rule?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1-4 rule means you can only exchange into resorts subjecting to such rule once every four years.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

I just booked at Kohala Suites.  We've stayed at the Bay Club several times and really like it, but the availability wasn't there.  Went with KS since it looks like there is no washer/dryer in the two bedroom, although there is in the one bedroom.   I think the location of KS looks better too.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 27, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I just booked at Kohala Suites.  We've stayed at the Bay Club several times and really like it, but the availability wasn't there.  Went with KS since *it looks like there is no washer/dryer in the two bedroom, although there is in the one bedroom*.   I think the location of KS looks better too.



I'm not sure where you are getting that information, but I think that is incorrect.  From the HGVC web site, all 2BR Kingsland units have a washer/dryer.  Is your information coming from RCI?  If so, I would say it may need to be corrected.

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2015)

We loved the layout of the Kohala Suites units, and the update was very nice.  We stayed at Kings' Land the first week, then the second week at Kohala. 

Apparently our unit at Kings' Land was one of the oldest units.  The dark planked floors were scuffed badly, for one thing.  Went to Kohala and Rick said, "Wow, these are really pretty inside."  The kitchen was slightly bigger in Kings' Land.  We had 2 bedroom units, and it was this past August.


----------



## brp (Mar 27, 2015)

We've only stayed at Bay Club, but this is very close to Kohala Suites so, while we haven't stayed there, I have a pretty good idea of the "feel." We're not pool people either, but we do spend a little down time each day by the pool, and the Bay Club pool is far the nicer...and this is closer to Kohala than King's Land.

My running route takes me past KL and, from the outside, the place looks very uninteresting compared to the Kohala/Bay Club area. The latter is closer to the water and seems more vibrant. The former looks like a resort on a golf course (wonder why ).

Cheers.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 27, 2015)

klpca said:


> Which would you choose and (briefly) why? It will most likely be two active couples. We're not really pool people so we'll be either driving to a beach or hiking. The unit will be used primarily as a base.
> 
> We stayed at the Bay Club last November (loved it!) but we're subject to the  1-4 rule so I'm trying to figure out our next best option.
> 
> Thanks!


At BC, your unit may have had two king beds. You won't find that at KS or KL, unless you get a KL 3-bedroom unit.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 27, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Sandy,
> If pool is not a concern, would you still choose KL? I thought KS' units are a bit larger.



I find KS rooms are only slightly bigger.  But I find the resort very cramped.  

I like the layout, views and openness of the KL resort better. 

Obviously if rooms are important the BC are the best choice, but since you have your 1 in 4 issue there, I see why you are looking elsewhere. 

As far as location goes they are all so close to each other, I think that is really not a factor.


----------



## GregT (Mar 27, 2015)

I prefer Kings Land because we love the pool.  However, if you are not pool people, then Kohala Suites is larger.  I stepped off the relative sizes of the different units when we were last there, and will see if I can find the thread.

Either one will be terrific.

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you both! Although we have stayed at both BC and KL, BC was more than 4 years ago so 1-4 limit does not matter. However, since we will be going with friends who have never been to the Big island, I thought the access to Hilton Waikoloa Resort facility is a nice option to have.
Am I right that almost all 2BR units at BC are on the golf course, whereas only portion of the 2BR units at KL are on the course?


----------



## klpca (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great information. I see that there is truly no real consensus, probably because these are all great units. If I had to give my only real deal breaker, it is probably unit condition - is KS the more recently renovated? My other picky point is road noise and from the resort map I do worry a bit about that with Kings' Land. Has anyone had a bad experience there with noise?

Lisa - if you are going with friends, the BC units are awesome. They are huge with a good separation between the bedrooms. It allows for a lot of privacy and the second bedroom had two queen beds instead of two doubles in case that makes a difference. We had a first floor unit in building 1 (I believe) and it was a beautiful location. We had a slight ocean view, a view of the golf course and a grill very close to our lanai. 




LisaH said:


> Thank you both! Although we have stayed at both BC and KL, BC was more than 4 years ago so 1-4 limit does not matter. However, since we will be going with friends who have never been to the Big island, I thought the access to Hilton Waikoloa Resort facility is a nice option to have.
> Am I right that almost all 2BR units at BC are on the golf course, whereas only portion of the 2BR units at KL are on the course?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting that information, but I think that is incorrect.  From the HGVC web site, all 2BR Kingsland units have a washer/dryer.  Is your information coming from RCI?  If so, I would say it may need to be corrected.
> 
> Kurt



It was from the RCI site.  I tried to call to verify, but couldn't get a hold of anyone so I went ahead and booked KS.  We'll be fine as we are not pool people.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

klpca said:


> Lisa - if you are going with friends, the BC units are awesome. They are huge with a good separation between the bedrooms. It allows for a lot of privacy and the second bedroom had two queen beds instead of two doubles in case that makes a difference. We had a first floor unit in building 1 (I believe) and it was a beautiful location. We had a slight ocean view, a view of the golf course and a grill very close to our lanai.



Thanks! I think in our case, the need for accessing Hilton amenities via KS outweighs the better layout of the BC units. Otherwise, I would have grabbed a BC week in a jiffy.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Thanks! I think in our case, the need for accessing Hilton amenities via KS outweighs the better layout of the BC units. Otherwise, I would have grabbed a BC week in a jiffy.



Lisa, we stayed overnight at the Hilton a few years back when  we had a gap in timeshare weeks.  Our kids, who were fairly young at the time, got bored after a few hours.  What other amenities will we get by staying at KS.?


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Luanne,

Last time when we were there, we used the lagoon to teach beginners how to snorkel, and rented kayak & paddle board to get around. Hilton pools are also fun to enjoy, some of them have water falls and water-slides. Some pools are closer to the ocean and have nice views, unlike any swimming pools at the Hilton timeshares. Overall, it just feels like a nice resort rather than a condo. I must say that KS' pools are nice as well but I much prefer HKV's pools. KS is supposed to have lazy river. When we were there in Oct 2013, the lazy river was running.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

Lisa,  when we stayed overnight at the Hilton hotel I wanted to get my money's worth so we did stay on site the whole time.  I do love the grounds there and the pools are amazing.  But the girls did get bored after a few hours of waterslides.  The most fun for them was charging food and drinks to the room.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2015)

That's also my kids' favorite activity when they were young 
We like to stay in Waikoloa area because a few of our favorite snorkeling sites are close to Waikoloa (up in Kohala). Honestly, I do believe all three Hilton timeshares there are great. We have never stayed at KS so this time I think we would like to try it out. Just hope we are not getting a unit along the major road (2 out of 6 buildings are along the road). When are you going? I am thinking about mid to late Sep...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

LisaH said:


> That's also my kids' favorite activity when they were young
> We like to stay in Waikoloa area because a few of our favorite snorkeling sites are close to Waikoloa (up in Kohala). Honestly, I do believe all three Hilton timeshares there are great. We have never stayed at KS so this time I think we would like to try it out. Just hope we are not getting a unit along the major road (2 out of 6 buildings are along the road). When are you going? I am thinking about mid to late Sep...



We'll be going in April.


----------



## Harry (Mar 27, 2015)

Forgive me but where are Kahala Suites?..

Harry


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2015)

Harry said:


> Forgive me but where are Kahala Suites?..
> 
> Harry



Do you mean the Kohala Suites?  They are part of the Hilton properties in the Waikoloa Resort area on the Big Island.  They are closer to the Bay Club than Kingsland is.


----------



## brp (Mar 28, 2015)

Harry said:


> Forgive me but where are Kahala Suites?..
> 
> Harry



They are the main part of the Waikoloa Beach Resort, with the other part being Bay Club. Kohala Suites are the part nearest the check-in area, and the Maintenance Road at the top of the slope. Bay Club is down closer to the water and the Hilton.

Cheers.


----------



## mjack47 (Mar 29, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Thanks! I think in our case, the need for accessing Hilton amenities via KS outweighs the better layout of the BC units. Otherwise, I would have grabbed a BC week in a jiffy.



Hi Lisa: We are about to purchase a resale at one of the locations in the Waikaloa resort. We just came back from King's Land and enjoyed it very much. We especially enjoyed the free access to the Hilton Waikaloa hotel with it's dolphins etc. Reading between the lines in your post it sounds as if the bay club does not give you that access but Kohala Suites does. Correct or what do you know. Thanks


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 29, 2015)

Kings' Land and Kohala Suites definitely have a washer/dryer in the 2br unit.

The grounds and outdoor seating area at Kings' Land looks and feels like a luxury resort. There is a spacious game room, and lots of comfortable ulphostered seating in the outdoor open area.
Kohala Suites does not feel like a resort. There are two or three buildings that are right on the road. The pool at Kohala Suites is on the small side for the size of the resort. 

The two resorts about about 3/4 mile apart.
Bay Club is right next door to Kohala Suites, and Bay Club guests may use the Kohala Suites' pool; however Bay Club guests do not get to use the Hilton Waikoloa Village Hotel property for free.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2015)

That's my understanding: Kings' Land and Kohala Suites have access to the hotel's pools.  Bay Club does not.


----------



## jsparents (Apr 4, 2015)

Time for my two cents.

I am currently at KL for the first time.  Stayed at Kohala 3 years ago, but never at BC.  KL is very luxurious and I like both KL and Kohala.  

Something to think about is KL has a bistro and bar where as Kohala only has a bar. Ate dinner at the bistro last night and food was good. Only drawback is they both close at 7.  Your original post says the room will be a base only so if that is the case save points and go with Kohala.  If you think you would use the Bbq areas and the bistro stay at KL?  I don't think you can go wrong with either option.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2015)

mjack47 said:


> Hi Lisa: We are about to purchase a resale at one of the locations in the Waikaloa resort. We just came back from King's Land and enjoyed it very much. We especially enjoyed the free access to the Hilton Waikaloa hotel with it's dolphins etc. Reading between the lines in your post it sounds as if the bay club does not give you that access but Kohala Suites does. Correct or what do you know. Thanks



Sorry just saw your post. bnoble is correct: KL and KS both have free access to Hilton facility. BC does not.


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Sorry just saw your post. bnoble is correct: KL and KS both have free access to Hilton facility. BC does not.



To be very clear- everyone (general public) has access to the majority of the Hilton facility. The only limited access areas that I know of are the pools at the Hilton. These are accessible if staying at KL and KH, but not BC, as you say. But just these areas. So, one has to want to use these facilities for this to matter.

Cheers.


----------



## Harry (Apr 4, 2015)

brp said:


> They are the main part of the Waikoloa Beach Resort, with the other part being Bay Club. Kohala Suites are the part nearest the check-in area, and the Maintenance Road at the top of the slope. Bay Club is down closer to the water and the Hilton.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks. We own at Bay Club and KL. We stayed at Kohala Suites 2 years ago and just always referred to it as Hilton Grand Vacation Club. Nobody ever told us differently.  

Harry


----------



## ccwu (Apr 4, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Sorry just saw your post. bnoble is correct: KL and KS both have free access to Hilton facility. BC does not.



As far as I know that the BC can use the beautiful mufti pools and towels by paying about $70 or more per day per person a few years ago.  We always stay at Kohala Suit (used to be call the Waikoloa Beach Resort) before King's land was built.  We like Kohala suite better than King's Land (We bought King's land from developer on pre-construction sale.)  Since we own King's land and are elite plus, we can always use the facilities and the pools in King's land.  We spend most of the time in Hilton.  The snorkeling in the pool connecting to the ocean is amazing.  We always have turtles approaching us and not afraid of us.  the colorful fishes are beautiful.  We think this is the best snorkeling spot in big island.  We went to other big island snorkeling spots with some local friends, and none of them has more fishes and turtles like Hilton pool.   I guess it is mainly a personal choice of activities.  We go to Hawaii every other year, and one of our main activities is snorkeling.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2015)

I own at BC.  Love the size of the rooms, and love the recent refurb.  We stayed at KL our last visit.  The actual one day we were planning on using the pools at the HWV resort, someone took a dump in the pool (yuck!!).  Big pool complex was closed for several days afterwards.  

Never went back to the HWV pools, just stayed at KL pools if we went to the pool.  Spend many days in the ocean and scuba diving anyway.


----------



## brp (Dec 31, 2020)

GregT said:


> I prefer Kings Land because we love the pool.  However, if you are not pool people, then Kohala Suites is larger.  I stepped off the relative sizes of the different units when we were last there, and will see if I can find the thread.
> 
> Either one will be terrific.
> 
> ...



I realize that this is an old thread, but it's germane to a question at hand for us now. We generally prefer BC or KS (if we want to access the HWV pools). One downside to KL generally is the higher point requirement. However, for this year, we are in the same situation as many and are flush with points. We have a trip planned for Thanksgiving next year (outbound flight booked already on AS at a great price ).

I thought first about Ocean Tower (I think that's what the one at the HWV is called). Lots of points, right on the water and we do love the resort. The $33/day parking fee is a downer for a 5-night trip, but may not be a killer.

Then I thought of trying KL this time. I really do like the main bar- vastly superior to KS and BC. The pool is very nice, but we're not active pool people, preferring the smaller quiet pool at BC when we do hang at the pool (I assume that KL also has less busy pools). This comment makes me think that KL might also not be out best choice given that.

Any thoughts on this nice-to-have quandary are welcome. I mean if folks who've stayed consider Ocean Tower superior enough, it may be worth the parking fee (being very far from the car is not a big deal to us).

Cheers.


----------

